# PLEASE HELP! Found an injured pigeon



## lisapope (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello, 

I don't know much about pigeons but I was walking in my neighborhood a couple of nights ago and saw an injured pigeon on the road. He was lying on his belly and when I approached he did not move. We decided we had to help him and when we went to approach he rose on one leg and hopped away but VERY slowly. We put him in a box and he has been here for 2 days. We feed him seed and oats and water and he is eating and drinking and seems stronger now but his leg is REALLY broken. He cannot use it at all. I cannot afford a vet for him. Can anyone direct me to someone who can help him? I can pay a little but not a lot and would like to see him ok again. He seems fine except for the shattered leg. He has become quiet tame and is a sweet bird. I do not want to release him as he is since surely a cat will get him, but I can't keep a pigeon here. Please, please advise me?
I live in Westchester, NY... so if anyone knows someone around here who could help me, that would really be great.

THANKS!
Lisa


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Lisa,


Thank you for helping this Pigeon...!


Now, one sometimes sees a 'limp' leg being held up..,which tends to be a sprain or very mild fracture or bruise or sprain of the thigh...

Which thankfully is not the same as say a totally limp leg that acts like it is hanging by a thread, sways around sideways and so on, or, a fracture which is conspicuously 'broken' where break is in a long bone and dangles from there.

A leg being held up and not in use, with a curled up foot and limp toes, is usually a sprained leg or a sprained thigh, which with time and taking it easy, will heal on it's own.

Can you have a close look at this leg to say?


Otherwise...let's see here...

Good news certainly that he is eating well..!

Regular Birdseed would be a good addition to his Oats, and, if you can get some Grit, let him have access to that also.

How do the poops look so far? Nice and moist/solid like the size of Raisens or so? Or runny, yellow or paint-like dabs?

Are his Feathers around his vent clean? Vent = where the poops come from. 

You can roll a hand towell into a "U" shape for him to lay on to keep weight off of the leg...

Till next...  

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Lisa,

Please check http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm and see if there is anyone near you who can help.

Phil has given you some good pointers, but please do see if you can find someone in your area to assist you.

http://www.wildlifecare.org/listnewyork.html

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hi, Lisa,

Here is a link to avian skeletal drawings:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

You used the words "REALLY broken" and "shattered leg." I'm wondering what evidence you physically see or feel with palpations to come to that conclusion. There are ways to handle broken legs depending on where the break is and how bad it's broke. Some of them are much simpler than you might imagine and while it would be by far better if you can find someone in your area who is experienced at that, you don't want to wait too long to stabilize the leg in somewhat of the correct position.

We really don't want the bird walking around with the leg dangling unless it's splinted in one form or another. The method that Phil describes where the bird essentially stands in a towel donut so that it can stay very stable and rest its weight on the towel with the leg dangling is a very good way to go. If it's REALLY bad, it might be best to sling the entire bird like this:

http://www.redroselofts.com/braveheart.htm

Depending on where the break(s) are, you can use this link to fashion a splint using 2" wide masking tape in a few successive layers:

http://community.webshots.com/photo/445711757/445720943PSIFLM

Let us know how things are coming along, whether you've found a rehabber or had to do it yourself. Take pictures if you can and post them or email to one of us for help.

Pidgey


----------



## lisapope (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello everyone who is helping. He is veryperky now and jumping around on one foot, but not flying or trying to get away. He is eating and has seed and oats and water. He seems to hold the leg up. I see no blood and it is not dangling but it has been a few days now and he is not even trying to use it. I will try to get a picture. I really need to do something. I can't keep him here so I will try to find someone to help him from the list I have. I really don't want to put him back outside like this. I wonder what to do to make him better. Do you think I should take him to a vet?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your update.

Please keep the bird confined until the leg has been looked at, sort of a intensive care. Allowing him to move around may do further damage.

Please locate a rehabber from the lists posted above, or an avian vet in your area a.s.a.p.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Before you sign the bird over to a rehabber or vet please ask what will happen to him in case his leg cannot be saved.

Reti


----------



## lisapope (Sep 7, 2005)

*Update*

I think the vet may not be an option. I am not sure. I will call around but it is looking like it may be expensive. I want to help him. I will not put him out as he is. He cannot fly. I will try to find a rehabber then. I will try that tonight. If I cannot, can someone help me figure out how to mend his leg? Is there something to do about it? I don't have a car so I need to find a nearby rehabber. I can't keep him here much longer as I fear my landlord finding out but I will not set him free as he is. He will not survive. ANy advice/help is very appreciated.
Lisa


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Lisa,

Thanks for trying to hlep this bird. 

Here is the link of the list we have for pigeon rescue and rehab....just click on it.

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

There are several contacts in New York state...hopefully, there is one that is not too far from you.

Linda


----------



## lisapope (Sep 7, 2005)

*update*

So we have taken a picture wich I will upload for you tomorrow. He seems to be doing REALLY well. He is perky and eating and very content except for the lame leg. I will put up a picture tomorrow and perhaps you can advise better what to do. I am thinking I will rent a car and drive him to a rehabber in New York on SUnday. 

We named him trevor. I am determined to help this bird. Oh, the questions about his other health issues...his "poop" is normal looking... partlly liquidy and partly hard. He seems to eat and drink, probably not as much as he would but a good amount. 

I will send a picture tomorrow and keep you inormed... ANY help is MOST welcome!
Lisa


----------



## lisapope (Sep 7, 2005)

*good news*

SO I made a little "bed" with a towel that takes the weight off the injured leg when he is lying down, as I was advised to do here, and he seems VERY content with that... He is doing so well! If only that leg would mend he would be fine!! I tried to bandage it tonight, as per my instructions, but couldn't figure that out. I will have someone help me tomorrow and maybe will have more success. He really is sweet. I will send you pictures tomorrow. THANK YOU for your help, and Trevor thanks you very much too!

Lisa


----------



## lisapope (Sep 7, 2005)

*I hope this works!*

Here is trevor. I am hoping this picture uploads. The injured leg is the one held up. I felt it tonight when I was trying to set it, as I was instructed here, and I can feel the place it broke... I felt it compared to the other and it is high on the leg, where the feathers are. THe leg is limp and non-respinsive and there is a noticeable lump on the upper thigh of the affected leg. I felt the other and there was no lump. SO here is how he holds the leg when I pick him up. 

Aside from that, he is doing REALLY well... eating, perky, friendly, drinking... VERY happy with his new bed I made for him... I haven't got much more time... I need to get him well. I will start calling tomorrow. I did tonight buit no luck yet. As always ANY ADVISE is MOST helpful...
THANK YOU!!!
Lisa


----------



## lisapope (Sep 7, 2005)

sorry... what is grit. I will get it but don't know what it is


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Lisa,

There's a recent thread "what does pigeon grit do" which will have some info on that for you.

Sounds like he's doing OK in your care 

John


----------



## lisapope (Sep 7, 2005)

*Broken Heart*

I want to thank everyone here for their help. I am glad I took him home. If I ever encounter another, I will do the same and will look here for assistance. Truly, he was a VERY sweet bird. I found a vet who agreed to take him but this morning he died. He must have been worse off than I thought.

He really was a great little bird. Can people get pet pigeons? and if so, how?

thanks everyone... ANd Trevor thanks you... his last days were nicer because of your help.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, Lisa, I am so sorry for your loss! Thank you for the tender care you gave Trevor. You did a wonderful job of supporting him in his last hours.

Pigeons make wonderful pets. Here are some places you could look:

1. In this forum, check under Pigeon-Talk, Pigeon Daily, Adoption Forum for Pigeons.

2. Check your local animal shelters and humane societies.

3. Go to http://www.petfinder.org and enter your zip code to find animals in your area.

Good luck - hope you stay in touch!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry.
Thank you for making his last days comfortable.

Reti


----------



## lisapope (Sep 7, 2005)

*Extremely Sad*

Trevor died. I did the best I could. I even took him to the vet. Working within my budget, he stabalized the leg and examined him and said it looked as though he'd been hit by a car or in some other accident. I realy did try.

THank ytou all for the help. 

I loved that little guy SO much. I knew nothing about them but cannot believe how sweet they are. I wish to have one as a pet. Is that possible? I wish he weer still here. I miss him. 

If anyone has an injured pigeon near me (Westchester) and needs someone to help, let me know. 

THanks again for the help!!
Lisa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lisa,

Many of us know your heartbreak over this bird as we have been there and done that before. Bless you for all you did to help .. that is all any of us can do. Another pigeon will find its way to you .. that's just how this pigeon stuff works.

If you would care to be listed in our Pigeon Resources Directory, please let me know .. you can view the current directory at http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm.

We could also use help with fosters from time to time on the 911 Pigeon Alert list, and as was posted, there are almost always pigeons and/or doves at local shelters and humane societies that need homes.

Terry


----------

